# ford 3930 overheating



## lonewolf (Jul 28, 2012)

My ford 3930 temp guage indicates tractor overheating. Lower radiator hose can be squeezed like there is no pressure. I think probably thermostat or water pump? Where is the thermostat located? Any ideas what else to check?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello lonewolf,

Welcome to the TF. 

I think you will get more attention from Ford guys if you post in the Ford/New Holland section.

For locating the thermostat, see item#10 on the engine, block, and head parts diagram. If the pump isn't leaking around the shaft, it's probably OK.

I looking at parts diagrams for your tractor, I noticed your tractor may have a water filter? If so, have you ever changed this filter? See item #1 on the water filter diagram. Maybe the source of overheat?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you blown out the radiator fins with compressed air? Both ways. Take care not to touch the fins with the air nozzle...they bend easily. Follow up with a water hose. Both ways. Again take care not to touch the fins with the hose nozzle. 

I have to blow out my radiator fins every time I mow with my tractor, but that's because of all the chaff, seeds, and crap I generate while mowing. Stacks up on the radiator fins.

If nothing seems to help, you might try a cooling system flush. You can get flush materials from an auto parts stores. Flush well with water when you are done to prevent corrosion.


----------



## Luke Swedenburg (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm having the same problem. 3930 is getting hot but my bottom hose is cool. The radiator doesn't look too dirty. No water filter that I see. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------

